# Scorpion Optics?



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Currently don't care if it's rumour or not. May be leaving early on my muley hunt and would like to get any info before I freak out. lol


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

The one I played with at he shop was close, but I never checked it against my 440 or one of the shops other range finders, Is it out by 6 of every distance or is off and on? Is the battery ok? If you dont feel good about it, send her back or try one of the other ones where you purchased it. I would hate to use it and not have any confindence in it at crunch it.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

My dealer told me he sold a bunch and guys like them better than the Bushnells. Didn't chance it as I'm currently waiting for morning to go out for muleys. My dealer checked them to a set of Bushnell's and let me pay the difference on the price between the 2 and now I own some Bushnells. You asked about being off on distance. 6yrds off at all distances. My confidence is up already.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

When I played wiht them, they were very user frendly, but you have to confindence in the gear you are using


----------



## JasonPS (Jun 24, 2009)

I have one of their rangefinders and it's very good (and way cheaper than the Bushnell). I've tested it out to 200yds and it's dead on, give or take my strides :teeth:.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

best way to test is with a tape


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got one of there new ones with the arc technology. The beeline is the direct line to the target. The other yardage is the flight path that the weapon will travel. Of course as you know depending on the angle and yardage there will be a differance. That being said I've found mine to be very sensitive to tree branches and other obsticals between me and the target. I usally check 2 times to confirm the yardage. I've found it to be very accurate when I'm shooting my bow.


----------

